# lip balm- are "brittle oils" necessary?



## shee (Nov 18, 2010)

or can I do just liquid oil, solid oil, and a wax?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2010)

You definitely CAN do that.

I've found that when I don't use a very hard oil, like cocoa butter, I have to up my wax and then it turns out .... waxy! But I'm sure with enough experimenting you could come up with something satisfactory. It really depends on what "feel" you are going for.


----------



## shee (Nov 18, 2010)

hmmm.  but what brittle oils are nto going to end up grainy?  well without butter ez or whatever that is. lOL!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2010)

not for me, but I don't use shea, which I've heard can get grainy. I like cocoa and mango butters mainly.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 22, 2010)

I really like Cocoa Butter in my lip balms...


----------



## Earthchild (Nov 22, 2010)

I make a lip balm with equal parts beeswax, coconut oil, and liquid oil (jojoba, almond, sesame, whatever you like).  People adore this balm, it holds up beautifully in different weather conditions, and it doesn't go grainy.  HTH!


----------



## shee (Nov 23, 2010)

that does help, thank you!!

I just made one and for some reason tis gritty!!  GRRRR!  IDK why.  I used candillilia wax (how ever you spell that).  maybe I should use bees wax instead!  I'm going to try again in a little while, IF the kids cooperate!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like beeswax in lip balms....


----------



## shee (Nov 24, 2010)

I have both beeswax and the other.  maybe I'll try some with the beeswax and decide which I prefer.

 tried it again and then that time it didn't seem grainy.  who knows whats going on!


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 24, 2010)

Candelilla Wax is mainly used to harden products, whether it's lip balm, lip stick, lotion bars etc.


----------



## shee (Nov 24, 2010)

well shoot, its too soft.  I should do more wax.  I think I may try the 1/3 thing like was mentioned above


----------

